# PLEASE Let Them Grow



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wasn't going to mention this, but if this is you please stop. Last night when I was gigging a popular area I noticed around a dozen undersize fish that had been gigged and then thrown back dead that did not measure. I know sometimes it's hard to judge a legal fish, but in doubt let it go. I try to let my standard fish be 14 or better, any smaller is just not enough to make a sandwich. To gigg and then try to justify if it's legal and have to throw it back is just flat wrong.We have a generous limit and this year has proved to show a great fishery. *PLEASE//PLEASE* be responsible and lets keep it that way. Thank You to ALL the ethical fishermen out there.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

+1


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Agreed my boys and I were wading the beach one night and saw 3 that were way short no reason to stick the little ones


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Amen, a 12" flounder is only 1 year old and has hardly any meat on it. I try for 15 to 16" min. No way I would stick one if it was even close to 12. Terrible for someone to do that.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats a real black eye for the gigging sport. If you know he is that close there is no sense in killing him.:no:


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*Killing*

I once saw a guy ofshore gaffing amberjack only to throw them back because they were to short. Sinceless.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

BAMAFAN611. agree. its wrong. people, if you are not sure that a flounder is of legal size - let it lay. let it grow into a doormat. gig something to brag about. please do not test gig-size a flounder. when you do, most, if not all will die. remember the bad part of this --- YOU will not get to gig this flounder again. YOU will do not get to take it home. YOU will not get to take pictures of it or eat it or will ANYBODY else. BAMAFAN611, other then that, how did you do. hope to see you Dec 1 @ Wolf Bay Lodge. Poppy (Joe)


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Well said Poppy. Good morning and managed 12 from 14 to 24, Never have I seen that before till last night. I had seen probably close to a 100 shorts and they were everywhere. Kept coming up on gigged shorts that were laying close to the beach. Looked like someone gigged them just to gigg them asnd threw them back..Major push for the gulf and you could see fish moving and never slowing down. The hook and line fishermen are tearing them up in the passes.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I havent been floundering since I was a young boy growing up on the Texas coast, but my daddy always encouraged, or should I say, enforced me to not stick anything that was even questionable. That pisses me off to read your post. Even though I pretty much just shark fish, killing a flounder then throwing it back because it is too small is wrong.

Just FYI, I was fishing in my kayak just west of the Ft Pickens pier yesterday saw several flounder when I took a break on the beach. The water drops off pretty quickly but they were coming out of the deep water and resting just before the drop off. I hope that is a good sign for you guys who love to stick 'em! Never have seen them like that during the middle of the day.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree, if he looks to small, let him live. Last night was the first night I had been gigging in many years and the first time out of a boat. We was gigging the Destin pass and they was flounder everywhere. I had enough since to not gig at the small ones and out of ten flounder not one was under size and that makes me feel good about my night. Good point about the small ones. Thanks.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

We had a saying years ago, " IF YOU HAVE TO MEASURE YOUR FISH CUT IT LOOSE'


----------

